# SAC Derailment of Light Rail



## Blackwolf (Apr 3, 2013)

Earlier this morning, a downtown-bound 4-car Gold Line train (Folsom <-> Sacramento Valley Station (Amtrak)) was passing 13th street and Q street when the rear-half of the first vehicle left the tracks for an undetermined reason, causing the train to jack-knife short of the grade crossing. From personal experience, trains are typically traveling at 30 mph through this section.

There are no injuries reported, though the aftermath is somewhat dramatic. There is track damage, as well as overhead catenary damage (the train took out a support pole on the side of the ROW.) Unfortunately, this is a section of the system used by all three routes of the RT system (Gold, Green and Blue lines.) As a result, the whole RT system is shut down until the derailed train can be removed and the damage repaired.

This happened just as rush hour was occurring for people going to work. This has resulted in a lot of stranded people, though in the several hours following RT has set up bus bridges around the accident.

News Story,


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

*As an update*, preliminary reports now point to a malfunctioning cross-over switch as the culprit behind this derailment. The first and second trucks of the lead light rail vehicle made it through the switch without incident. But for an undetermined reason the points shifted just head of the third and last truck which caused the back half of the vehicle to careen off the tracks and jack-knife into a support post for the overhead catenary. The derailment automatically uncoupled the first vehicle and the second trailing vehicle; emergency brake applications were automatic because of this in all four vehicles coupled together in the consist. The second vehicle's leading truck also derailed on the mis-aligned switch points, and the front of this vehicle hit the side of the first. Speed at the time of the derailment was less than 30 MPH.

The effected equipment was removed from the scene by noon on Wednesday, and repairs were completed by 2:00 PM. All RT services were restored by the evening rush hour.


----------



## DET63 (Apr 7, 2013)

> The effected equipment was removed from the scene by noon on Wednesday, and repairs were completed by 2:00 PM. All RT services were restored by the evening rush hour.


_Affected_, not _effected_.


----------

